# Need advice on international schools in Netherlands



## tnoronha31 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi....we will be moving shortly to Netherlands from Mumbai, India due to my husband's posting for 3 to 4 years. Most probably he will be operating out of his office in Amstelveen. We have two sons, aged 12 and 9 years and are looking for some advice on good international schools (preferably with IB or IGCSE curriculum) in Netherlands which also offer good extra curricular activities like music and sports. It would be helpful if we could get a ranking of the schools. The school need not necessarily be in Amstelveen. Our priority would be to find a good school first and then find a good residence around the school. My husband does not mind a bit of commuting if we get a good school away from his place of work. Is Amstelveen a family friendly place, especially for kids of the age my children are? Would it be difficult to communicate since we do not know the local language?


----------



## tnoronha31 (Mar 28, 2015)

Can anyone help on this please? Also wanted to know when do admissions to school begin and close for the year 2015-16


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

The British school in The Hague has an English curriculum. It seems they are pretty good (as I understand from friends). Guess that curriculum connects also with the Indian curriculum. 
On international schools language used is English. Don't be afraid of kids surviving. They are the first to learn the foreign language.


----------



## DC3177 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello,

I saw your old message here.
I am in same boat as your now. We have to move to Netherlands, currently we are in Pune.
I am little worried about Medium of education In Holland.
Do they have Eng language school? How costly are International schools? whatever information you share will be really helpful.

thanks so much
DC


----------



## tnoronha31 (Mar 28, 2015)

from whatever i have researched over the internet, i have understood that most international schools have english as the medium of instruction. the fees range between 5000 to 20000 euro or so. you can google search for international schools in netherlands and then visit the websites of these schools to understand the details


----------



## DC3177 (Apr 17, 2015)

thanks tnoronoha for valuable information.

It would be great if you can suggest few good international schools in Amsterdam.
I checked British International school but its fees is rat her expensive.


----------



## tnoronha31 (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't think I am the right person to answer this. I would not know which schools are good as I am in the same boat you are in. If there is anyone on the forum who has had their children study in an International School, they can give us some first hand info from their personal experience. I have just google searched different schools and am going through their websites and any reviews on the internet to take my decision. And of course am looking for some advice/tips from other members on this forum.


----------

